# Looking for multimedia content creator like Adobe Director



## alphachi (Sep 14, 2011)

I want to create the multimedia show including text, picture and sound.
In Mac&Windows, Adobe Director is a good multimedia IDE.
In FreeBSD, which ports are similar? 
I only know graphics/processing, but it's too old and need JDK.
Thanks!


----------

